# For The Love Of Old Houses



## PamfromTx (Jul 26, 2021)

1412 Market Street, Galveston, Texas 77550
c.1877. 3210 square feet. 4 bedrooms 2.5 baths. Lot 5161 sqft. $724,880!


----------



## Kadee (Jul 26, 2021)

Was that the Galveston that Glen Campbell sang about ?   
Apart from Victoria ( Melbourne )  and Brisbane ( Queensland ) I’ve never seen to many weatherboard cladded homes in Australia.



Qld  cladded homes are often referred to as Queenslanders


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 26, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> 1412 Market Street, Galveston, Texas 77550
> c.1877. 3210 square feet. 4 bedrooms 2.5 baths. Lot 5161 sqft. $724,880!
> 
> View attachment 175657
> ...


Ohhhhh, how beautiful.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 26, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> Was that the Galveston that Glen Campbell sang about ?
> Apart from Victoria ( Melbourne )  and Brisbane ( Queensland ) I’ve never seen to many weatherboard cladded homes in Australia.
> 
> 
> ...


Adore the windows.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 26, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> Was that the Galveston that Glen Campbell sang about ?
> Apart from Victoria ( Melbourne )  and Brisbane ( Queensland ) I’ve never seen to many weatherboard cladded homes in Australia.
> 
> 
> ...


I am not familiar with Glen Campbell.


----------



## Kadee (Jul 26, 2021)

Hope this works @PamfromTx


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 26, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> Hope this works @PamfromTx


Thank you!


----------



## Kadee (Jul 26, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> Adore the windows.


“Queenslanders” ( homes )   were built way back before air conditioning @Shalimar
thats why they have windows like they all have , (it’s very humid in summer resulting in buckets of rain ) that’s why the homes are built high off the ground to prevent flooding.


Qld is beautiful in winter with most winter day time temps in mid 20’s c


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 26, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> “Queenslanders” ( homes )   were built way back before air conditioning @Shalimar
> thats why they have windows like they all have , (it’s very humid in summer resulting in buckets of rain ) that’s why the homes are built high off the ground to prevent flooding.
> 
> 
> Qld is beautiful in winter with most winter day time temps in mid 20’s c


Thanks so much for the info Kadee. I think I would love those winters


----------

